# The CHEEZIEST Hand Plane Ever Made!! I Have It!!



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

An antiques show today, kinda tough buying anything of note… and then this thing showed up at a table: A genuine "Sea Gull" plane, manufactured in Taiwan!! Ta-Dahhh! Pressed steel base and frog, plastic tote and knob, and delicious Hemi Orange paint! Who could refuse? Unused, it was $5.00!! I'm not sure if this is a knock-off of that Harbour Freight #33 that some people turn into scrubs. Whoever had a sick enough mind to foist such an abomination upon woodworking mankind should be severely punished… yet, I could not look away, so it came home with me. Maybe the cutter will fit a #151 spoke shave I have. Just had to share!









Otherwise, just a handful of vintage tools, a Handyman plane, (sorry, DonW!) a #64 spokeshave which I don't have, Viking horse hair bench brush, and another Rabone folding ruler for my collection. all just a tad over $20 today! Hardly justifies the $5 admission, but the hunger continues!


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

No offense but I am glad i do not have this plane, this thing is ugly.
The only good thing about it is that it easy to find in the sawdudst


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

I figured a Harbour Freight aficionado like yourself, B2rtch, would be able to verify whether this is a twin to the HF #33. Any idea? Nope, nothing you can say about this plane would bother me; I bought it for the sacriligeous abomination that it is…


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

The color of the Sea Gull plane looks like Hunter Orange. I guess that's the one to use if you're handplaning and deer hunting at the same time!


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

A HF knockoff? Lol…could there be such a thing?


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Ahh, Don B, so it's maybe for planing deer racks? Lol I get it, planing outside during hunter season?


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Lol, *Shane*.... Could it be? in the Bizarro World, maybe the knockoffs are better than the originals? LOL…
I just looked at the HF listing for a #33, it's got a cast iron sole and brass hardware, much better than this thing.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

I might have been tempted to buy that plane too. Just to brag that I owned the worst plane ever concieved. Its so bad that its almost cool. Kind of like owning a mint Ford Pinto.


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

All it needs are yellow flames painted on the side…


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

If you can figure out a way to throw that thing, it'd be great for trap shooting. I'd even paint the handyman the same color just to do the same thing.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Tedstor:* That's exactly why I DID buy it! It takes the pressure off, because no plane I ever buy in the future will be as disgusting as this one,...oh wait, what if I find another Sea Gull that's full of rust and cracks?


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

I knew* DonW *would remind me of his contempt for Stanley Handyman planes! Over the past year or 2 I've avoided buying Handyman's on Don's advice, but it was a package deal with the cool Rabone boxwood ruler, which I also need another one of like a hole in the head. My city is officially devoid of good used planes, I'm getting 1 to 3 planes a week arriving from eBay deals to feed my cravings. 
*ChuckC*: I'm trying to decide on a color to paint ALL my planes…never thought of a flames motif!


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

The HF plane in fact looks pretty good certainly much better than this one and it is made of cast iron, only the blades look similar.
I understand that the HF plane can be made in a good user.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Let me know what you think. I hope you love the Handyman. I've got a few I'll give you a good deal on. Even the ones I could actually get to work, which I'll admit is most of them, but the two or three I just wouldn't do what I wanted soured me.

The sad thing is, you know when they made that orange beauty the thought was, "we'll get some suckers to buy this thing".


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks, Bert! Though I've heard the grain is painted on, I understand that these #33s perform pretty well. I'd almost consider getting one, but I'd use it for converting to a scrub plane, like a Stanley #40.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

*DonW*: I've got a bunch of Handymans, when I read about how dissatisfied you are with them some time ago, something about not holding an edge, mine all went to the back of the shelf. I'll use them for traders, or whatever…


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Cool, a hi-viz plane.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Cheezy? I'll bring the crackers and a stick of explosives if it can't be used. We have a way of disposing of junk here in MS. Throw it in the back yard, fire pit, or target practice….............
Sorry Poopster. Just couldn't resist.
Bill


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

*@ Bill White*: I'm not surprised that there is a well-defined way of dealing with junque in MS. I understand a lot of trash ends up there .


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Maybe not a H-F knock-off, more like a squinty-eyed knock-off of a Stanley SB4? Might be the #4 size of one of these?









As for Handyman planes









and, I can get them to work









Just sayin'


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Bandit: Thanks for the great pics…I appreciate your suggestion about squinty-eyed knockoffs! but, seriously, this plane in design and construction has crossed EVERY line, I mean, no frog, stamped steel sole and lever cap, and the tote and knob bolted right through the bottom! If it was built by an artisan who had no plane, fine it would be cool, but this was undoubtedly mass-produced by labor of questionable age. Then…foisted on the North American market!! I never dreamed I'd say anything positive about HF,but their #33, which I erroneously referred to in my original post, is a nice looking plane compared to this, for only $10!!! I'm mystified…p.s. there will be Stanley Handyman planes coming out of the woodwork for the rest of our lives too, for those who are interested. Just right for planing door bottoms and sticky window sashes. I've got at least 7 of 'em, 3's 4's and 5's.


----------



## stonedlion (Jan 12, 2011)

Poopiekat - I am pretty sure that your orange abomination was designed by someone who has never used a hand plane.

It it were mine - I would use it for target practice and post pictures afterwards.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Poopie..
It's a fitting addition to the tool hall of SHAME.. I've a number of such in a back corner 
of my shop..good to look at every now and then..
still wondering about my N/Z purchase in 2000..a Stanley RB 10.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Richard and Glen*: Yeah, I could probably improve the handplane gene pool by obliterating it into smithereens… but heck I could simply spay or neuter it so that it can't propagate.
I too have a critter corner in my shop, where those 'forgotten tools that nobody wants' are kept. This orange one will join my Handymans, Brillant plane, Kunz tools, and Generic 'Made in USA' #4s which may never see the light of day until my executrix hands them over to Habitat for Humanity someday. Rock On!!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

The weird part? I have seen a few block planes made like that Cheezie Plane, as well. One even tried to be a "Knuckle-cap" plane, in that the cap iron(all steel??) snapped to lock the plane in place. Same dimple up front for the small knob. $1? I passed it by. I did get an old, rusty Union#4G from the same Antique Store, for $5









It did clean up nicely, though









I'd find a early model SB4 and compare the two….


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Great pics,* Bandit!*In my adolescence, I was a coin collector, and there was an emerging interest, (early '60s) in 'Variety/Oddity coins, error coins like mis-struck pennies, die-damaged half dollars, etc. I had quite the collection of stuff, and placed a lot of value on weird stuff that was never in the appraisal books. Some of those proved to be of great value after all. This partially explains my attraction to planes. I GOT to have it if it's weird, unusual, one-off, or simply something nobody else has. I would have bought that knuckle-cap $1 plane and yep, it would have ended up in my Critter Corner… but it would be mine! Heck, in 1974, I bought a 1963 Ford '300'.. yes, a '300', not a Galaxie, not a 'Custom'.... because nobody else had one. I like the popular planes too, but I find the unusual ones irresistible. Like that 'Jordan-DRP&Co plane I wrote about, two weeks ago. * DonW *helped me immensely on that one.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Here's my cheezy plane. These folks didn't like their product enough to put their name on it. The funny part is I sometimes use it.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Hey Hairy, is that a star over the hole, and does it have 5 or 6 points if it is a star?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Harbor freight planes are a hole in which to throw otherwise productive time. Why buy something like that a 'make it work' when there are so many real tools out there? Vintage, for $10 or less, many times, and quality.

That said, I love that orange plane, PK. Really. I'd have bought it, too!


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

If that's a star, I'd say 8 points.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for all the great replies!! Encountering a freak tool like this, well, sometimes the spaghetti just sticks to the wall. I had to have it, the most extreme of bad-taste tools. *Hairy*: Yes, I sometimes reach for a crappy tool and see what I can make it do. In fact, I dragged this Sea Gull over the edge of some 3/4" birch, and it burnished the wood nicely, eeeew. I was hoping for a lacey ribbon money shot, but alas. I might put an edge on the cutter, give it a shot, before putting it away. * DonW:* What's your theory about the star over the cap? *Bandit*: Nice job on the Union metamorphosis!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Well, Poopie, I'll say one thing - it will certainly be a conversation piece. ;-)

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Hi Charles!*If I ever attend a Lumberjocks get-together, I'll bring it along. Maybe offer it as a door prize.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

I didn't think of it before, but I googled the plane, apparently it's BIG and coming to our shores, this 'Sea Gull' industry: http://www.hellotrade.com/nieh-chuang-industrial/plane.html apparently, the other planes they make have cast iron soles….Mine is indeed the Cheeziest!!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

It's the Cheesiest! (cant believe I'm the first t o post THIS)










.
Also, here ya go, have a CHEETO!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

LOL thanks, *Joe*, in my head I made the Cheetos connection, but I prefer the crackly ones, not the puffy ones.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Actually I also perfer the crackly ones, but I just couldnt pass up that pic!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Who'd ever guess that a pic of some nude woman in a bathtub full of Cheetos would have relevance to a woodworking thread? Oh-oh.. this thread is circling the drain now…


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

don´t be so fast poopie … I think I can compeat with you there 
I think I have an orange coloured blockplane body made of bended steal

your´s look better though …. LOL

thanks for the smile 
Dennis


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Dennis*: Do you have a photo of that plane you could post? I'd like to see it, and any other planes out there that challenge my proclaimed uber-cheeziness! This could become the *"Handplanes of Your Nightmares*" thread!!!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I'm thinking a naked women in a bathtub of cheetos is kinda cool. After all are they not made by free-to-lay?


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

@DonW: now that you mention it, Don, We should write to Frito-Lay and suggest that they punt the 'Chester Cheetah' mascot in favor of… *Chesty Cheeto*!!! YEAH!!!!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey *DonW*:
Maybe the Frito-Bandito is our own *'Bandit571'*???? Hmmmm…


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Now, whatever gave you that idea??









As for "Nightmare Planes" ? Anything with either "Great Neck", or "Corsair" on them. I will NOT touch them!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

LOL, I get it now… The Newman's connection!
Yup, you're onto something there, bandit!! That must explain why there is a great proponderance of Great Neck and Corsair planes on eBay, unused, with boxes in perfect shape, with no hits, no bids. * "Let's get Daddy one of those plane thingies for Father's Day!!!*


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow as long as it does what it says on the tin,errr I mean stainless and brass body aherm.LOL< Alistair


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Alistair:* I wonder if these are hot sellers in Scotland?


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Err I think not we aINT fools just because we use both sides of the toilet paper. LOL Alistair


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

LOL, Alistair, your delightful humor makes my day!! I wonder what product had the sales slogan, *"rigid economy, Mon!" *


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Might have picked up a cheesy plane the other day, with a pressed steel "Toad' instead of a cast iron frog.

There was a felllow, long ago, by the name of Long Shanks. He was reported to have remarked:

" The only trouble with Scotland, is it is full of Scots"

For a real Dastardly group, look up The Black & Tans. We Mics remember them all too well….


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

I recall reading about a U2 concert in Scotland. Bono, ever the activist, took center stage, and in a solemn moment, quieted the crowd and slowly clapped his hands together, about every three seconds.. he leaned into the microphone and said, "*every time I clap my hands, another baby dies in Africa*…." One member of the audience stood up and yelled, "*Well stop fookin' doing it, already*!!"


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

bandit: I hope your cheesy plane has a bottle-cap height adjuster! No sense wasting perfectly good billet on a tiny wheel!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Finally tore down the Worth #4. A Brass adjuster wheel. Toad is a kelley Green. May have to get it finished up for march 17. The handle "bolts' are "special". flat heads, shiny steel shanks, and brass heads. Hmmm. Iron and chip breaker cleaned up, ready for the oil stone routine.

Plan for the Worth #4: I have a similar Parplus #5 jack, almost the same blades. parplus is cambered at an 8" radius. The Worth will be sharpened square across, I can then switch the two between these two planes, as needed. Might even be a Long smoother/short scrub? Or, the other way around?

Tote on the Hibbard's true value is now repaired, and starting to get a re-finishing, Hmmmm, might be a blog worthy thing…


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Bandit: *I'd be reading the blog, if you go that route. I saw a Worth plane on eBay, the shipping cost was the deal-breaker for this Canadian… but I 'need' one… I wonder about Parplus planes, they look kind of, er, not of great quality, per the photos I've seen of ones on eBay… can you set me right on this? Good idea, interchangeable smoother/scrub cutters and bodies!
I've just bought the set, "Patented Metallic Transitional Hand Planes in America, Vol. one 1827-1927, and vol 2 1927- present. These two books look to be the foremost authority on handplane production EVER.. we'll see…


----------

